# FR: ne pas avoir fait / n'avoir pas fait - place de la négation avec un infinitif passé



## Spain_is_different

J'ai la question suivante:

Je sais que quand on fait la négation d'un verbe en infinitif, on doit mettre "ne + pas (jamais, rien, etc) + verbe". Par exemple:

J'espère *ne pas* le faire...
Je vais essayer de *ne pas* le dire...

Mais quand il s'agit de l'infinitif parfait, on met "pas" où? à côté de "ne" ou après le verbe auxiliaire??

J'espère ne pas l'avoir fait ou J'espère de l'avoir pas fait?
J'aimerais ne pas pouvoir le dire ou J'aimerais ne pouvoir pas le dire??

Mci de vos réponses

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this thread about the placement of the negation with the (present) infinitive.


----------



## xav

Hi, Spain !

"ne pas" reste groupé : 
"Je voudrais ne pas l'avoir fait"
"J'espère ne pas m'être trompé"

mais si la négation porte sur le premier verbe, la construction redevient normale :

"Je ne voudrais pas m'être trompé".


----------



## tatanka

Salut!
Les formes correctes sont:

J'espère ne pas l'avoir fait
J'aimerais ne pas pouvoir le dire

... bien que je ne vois pas vraiment ce que signifie cette dernière phrase!

Bon courage,

Tatanka


----------



## Spain_is_different

Alors pourquoi je lis des phrases comme ça?

"Pour passer de bonnes vacances il est indispensable *de n'avoir rien oublié* de mettre dans votre valise"

On doit pas dire "...de ne rien avoir oublié..."

Où est la difference??


----------



## tatanka

A vrai dire, tu peux dire les deux:

*de ne rien avoir oublié / de n'avoir rien oublié* 

et aussi:

j'espère ne l'avoir pas fait / j'espère ne pas l'avoir fait

On emploiera plutôt la première solution à l'oral.


----------



## xav

Spain_is_different said:
			
		

> "Pour passer de bonnes vacances il est indispensable *de n'avoir rien oublié* de mettre dans votre valise"
> On doit pas dire "...de ne rien avoir oublié..."
> Où est la difference??


Pas de différence. "de ne rien avoir oublié" est parfaitement correct.
Mais il est vrai que "n'avoir rien" est un peu plus court, donc un tout petit peu plus élégant.

"n'avoir pas + part. passé" peut se dire aussi, mais fait un rien prétentieux - à mon avis. Excepté peut-être lorsque le verbe à l'infinitif est lui-même _avoir_ : "n'avoir pas eu..." passe aussi bien que "ne pas avoir eu...".


----------



## EmmaPeel

Ah!.... Le français peut être si compliqué!!
Dans ce cas on devrait tout simplement dire "il est indispensable *de ne rien oublier*"
Dans l'exemple, il semblerait que "ne" soit explétif et "rien" soit utilisé comme contraire de "tout" et pour dire le contraire de "il faut avoir tout oublié".
Mais "...de ne rien avoir oublié" est mieux.

Excuses-moi si cela t'embrouille un peu plus mais garde en mémoire la règle mentionnée par Xav et tu ne feras pas d'erreur.

_note : posté en meme temps que Xav, donc un peu obsolète _


----------



## Charlie Parker

I found a sentence in my dictionary that doesn't seem right to me. _comme il regrette de n'avoir pas su ça avant. _I would have thought that should be _de ne pas avoir..._Is this correct and if so what is the rule? Merci d'avance.


----------



## sandera

Charlie Parker said:


> I found a sentence in my dictionary that doesn't seem right to me. _comme il regrette de n'avoir pas su ça avant. _I would have thought that should be _de ne pas avoir..._Is this correct and if so what is the rule? Merci d'avance.


Bonjour,
Here I translate this as.....he regrets not having known that before.
avoir =have    in the middle of the sandwich for negative.

n'avoir pas = not to have

S.


----------



## pimphotal

The sentence is correct...that is sure.

About the rule I don't really know...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci. Je suis heureurx parce que je me fie à mon dictionnaire Collins Robert, mais je veux trouver une explication grammaticale pour cette ordre de mots.

How about this for a rule? "With the past infinitive, pas can come before or after the auxiliary.
Elle affirme ne pas avoir fait ses devoirs.
Elle affirme n'avoir pas fait ses devoirs.
Elle affirme ne pas les avoir faits.
Elle affirme ne les avoir pas faits."

That's from some grammar book of mine. Does that seem right?


----------



## misadro

quite right .. both versions are perfectly correct

_ne pas avoir fait / n'avoir pas fait_


----------



## amande2

According to me, both solutions are fine but the one you found would be more formal, it sounds a bit old fashioned to me...we would rather use what you propose


----------



## sandera

Bonjour,
I agree..... ......"To not have known before" old fashioned and formal.


----------



## misadro

pardon d'insister .. les formes sont équivalentes


----------



## amande2

grammarly speaking yes, in their daily use, not quite...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you all. amande2, we would say "grammatically speaking." Surely, you are right. One is more customary in ordinary speech. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## 1caru5

Mesdames et messieurs,

Laquelle est la phrase correcte par rapport à la syntaxe?

1. Je suis désolé de ne pas te l'avoir demandé d'avant
2. Je suis désolé de ne te l'avoir pas demandé d'avant

Merci d'avance!


----------



## janpol

la phrase 1 est parfaite... mais la 2è ne doit pas être incorecte, même si l'on ne s'exprime pas (plus) ainsi...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
La première est la plus courante.
Attention : On dit "demandé avant". pas "demandé d'avant".


----------



## paulahpolo

Bonjour! 

J'ai toujours pensé que lorsque on trouve un verbe auxiliaire dans sa forme infinitive, la négation doit précéder le verbe. 

Ex. Je suis désolée de ne pas *avoir* répondu à ton message avant.

Cependent, dernièrement je vois assez souvent le verbe auxiliaire encadré para la négation. 

Ex. Je suis désolée de n'*avoir* pas répondu à ton message avant. 

Est-ce que toutes les deux sont correctes? Y a-t-il aucune différence? 
Merci d'avance de vos réponses. 

Paula


----------



## quinoa

Les deux sont correctes, "n'avoir pas ..." étant un peu plus relevé.


----------



## cazz

Bonjour

Est-ce "Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant" ou "...de n'avoir pas répondu..." ?

Dans le passé, est-ce qu'on sépare 'ne' et 'pas' ?

Merci


----------



## janpol

les deux sont corrects
"de n'avoir pas répondu..." est plus rare, plus "recherché"


----------



## L'Embrouilleur

"Couperosè, hirsute, il donnait l'impression de n'avoir pas dormi depuis des semaines." La Carte et La Territoire. Michel Houllebecq

Je m'attendais à lire, "...de ne pas avoir dormi..."

J'ai tort ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux places de la négation sont possibles avec un infinitif passé.

_*n'*avoir *pas* dormi_ 
_*ne pas* avoir dormi_


----------



## L'Embrouilleur

Merci bien, Maître. Excusez-moi de n'avoir pas auparavant fait ma recherche.


----------

